# AMD FX 8320 + Corsair H60 Cooler = High Temperatures



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2013)

Hai,

The AMD FX 8320 Black Edition in my PC is at completely stock voltages  and BIOS Settings.It has a Corsair H60 as CPU Cooler  and the case is a Corsair 300R.The rest of my PC's  Specifications can be found in my signature.However temperatures as  reported by Core Temp can be seen below while running IntelBurnTest in various Modes-
**img14.imageshack.us/img14/7204/gav6.png  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

**img845.imageshack.us/img845/5484/wiej.png  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

**img191.imageshack.us/img191/4153/a97n.png  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As told by Topgear I have my Bios settings to load optimised defaults by Pressing F5 and took a screenshot so that every one can get a picture of my temps.
My main concern is that I cannot run Prime95 and if I run my RIG freezes and I have to restart my PC. This happens even while at stock voltages also.
What could be the problem? Has TIM run out or my CPU cooler is not working as it should be? I really don't know. Please help me in this regard guys....

**img833.imageshack.us/img833/803/ved4.jpg  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

**img407.imageshack.us/img407/1039/vnze.jpg  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks & Regards,
Bavusani


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello bavusani,
Is it possible to attach a second fan to your H60 to make it a push-pull setup?Also,in the last screenshot,it shows that CPU-Q fan control is enabled....if possible,can you switch it to 'Full On'?And is the fan attached to your H60 running in performance mode or quiet mode?

Edit:Make sure your fan is facing the way Corsair instructed in their user manual....and in my thread about the FX 8350 and Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo,Cilus told me that 



> The voltage is on the higher side. 4.2 GHz is easily possible with the stock voltage.



I am running my FX 8350 @ 1.35V,4.2GHz...not sure,but isn't 1.38V (vcore BIOS reading in the second last screenshot) for a FX 8320 a bit high?Just asking.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Hello bavusani,
> Is it possible to attach a second fan to your H60 to make it a push-pull setup?Also,in the last screenshot,it shows that CPU-Q fan control is enabled....if possible,can you switch it to 'Full On'?And is the fan attached to your H60 running in performance mode or quiet mode?
> 
> Edit:Make sure your fan is facing the way Corsair instructed in their user manual....and in my thread about the FX 8350 and Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo,Cilus told me that
> ...



An assembler came and installed the H60 on my CPU. I have yet to see the way Corsair have instructed in their manual and the fan attached to H60 is running in Turbo Mode as these are the 1 of the mode which can be enabled in the Bios.
Should I buy a more Powerful Asus motherboard or downgrade from AMD FX 8320 to FX 6300. I reuse all other components which are in my Signature.
*I am thinking of getting these next January:*
*Option 1:-*
*AMD FX 6300 -7500,
Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 -17000,
APC 1100VA UPS -5500, 
Corsair H60 2013 Edition Cooler -4500, 
CM 120mm 2 RED LED fans -1200, 
CM 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1400, 
Belkin HDMI Cable -700, 
Artic Silver TIM -700.
TOTAL -38,500.

Option 2:-
Intel Core i5 4670k -16500,
Asus GRYPHON Z87 -14500,
APC 1100VA UPS -5500,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition Cooler -4500,
CM 120mm 2 RED LED fans -1200,
CM 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1400,
Belkin HDMI Cable -700,
Artic Silver TIM -700.
TOTAL -45,000.

Please suggest which option should I go next January...
*


----------



## darklord (Oct 17, 2013)

The temperatures look fine to me. Why are you concerned ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2013)

darklord said:


> The temperatures look fine to me. Why are you concerned ?


    I cannot run Prime95 on stable settings as it is freezing if I run it. What could be the problem?


----------



## darklord (Oct 17, 2013)

Is that with all stock settings?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2013)

darklord said:


> Is that with all stock settings?


Yes all with stock settings only.


----------



## darklord (Oct 17, 2013)

Hmm, tried updating the bios to the latest one? 

Tried bumping the vcore slightly and then tried? 

Also why not try cinebench 11.5?  That too is cpu intensive.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2013)

darklord said:


> Hmm, tried updating the bios to the latest one?
> 
> Tried bumping the vcore slightly and then tried?
> 
> Also why not try cinebench 11.5?  That too is cpu intensive.



I tried bumping the vcore but it didn't work.


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 17, 2013)

Wait a second,you wrote-'' has TIM run out'' ?Did you clean the old thermal paste (if any,if parts were being used again) ? I think the Corsair H60 comes with pre-applied thermal paste(given in Flipkart specifications) ,so fresh thermal paste need not be applied.Did you apply fresh paste?If yes,then the CPU is maybe heating due to excess paste,though not sure about that.....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Wait a second,you wrote-'' has TIM run out'' ?Did you clean the old thermal paste (if any,if parts were being used again) ? I think the Corsair H60 comes with pre-applied thermal paste(given in Flipkart specifications) ,so fresh thermal paste need not be applied.Did you apply fresh paste?If yes,then the CPU is maybe heating due to excess paste,though not sure about that.....



I am not reusing my H60 as it is a new one bought with the 8320 CPU. I think the assembler fellow might have wrongly placed the fan on to the H60 radiator. Even I dont know in which direction one has to place the fan like should the fan blow cool air on to the radiator or outside the case. The H60 is a 2012 model not the 2013 model. It actually took some 45mins to instal as my assembler fellow nor I did not know how to instal. During installation some of the pre-applied TIM got wore of due to confusion in installing it the 1st time.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 17, 2013)

you found your answer correctly, i think.


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 18, 2013)

Buddy,when I said if any parts were being used again,I meant if you were using the FX 8320 from a previous setup and had not wiped the CPU clean of old thermal paste.If possible,can you apply fresh thermal paste after cleaning off the thermal paste which is already applied?If you are feeling apprehensive,read this-

*www.corsair.com/en/media/cms/manual/forWeb_8.5inx11in_H60.pdf

for correcting the fan placement.Fans also have little arrows on them to show the direction of air flow and rotation.Change the fan position,monitor temps.If they still seem high,get hold of an old 120mm fan,try making a push-pull setup (one fan pushing air towards the radiator,the other pulling air from the radiator).It should be possible,in the pdf I linked,there are holes for screws in the radiator.If still no progress is made,your last option is to apply fresh thermal paste after cleaning off the old thermal paste with isopropyl alcohol/nail polish remover.Ideally,if you know how to replace thermal paste,this should be your first step.One thing to keep in mind-Do not smother the CPU with excess of cheap thermal paste .Get good quality thermal paste (and one with zero curing time to achieve quick results) and apply a very thin layer with your finger wrapped in a poly-bag.Just remember,again,do NOT apply too much paste..I did that with my GPU and temps rocketed until I applied a very thin layer of TIM,after many attempts.


----------



## darklord (Oct 19, 2013)

You don't need to spread the thermal paste. Just put a blob in the centre of the chip and the cooler pressure spreads it evenly. 
Also avoid using nail polish remover for cleaning thermal paste. 
Best to use iso propyl alcohol or ethyl alcohol.


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok ,but doesn't putting a blob cause thermal paste to ''leak'' from the sides?And non-acetone nail polish remover also contains isopropyl alcohol (Wikipedia) ,so shouldn't it work?Just asking...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 19, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Buddy,when I said if any parts were being used again,I meant if you were using the FX 8320 from a previous setup and had not wiped the CPU clean of old thermal paste.If possible,can you apply fresh thermal paste after cleaning off the thermal paste which is already applied?If you are feeling apprehensive,read this-
> 
> *www.corsair.com/en/media/cms/manual/forWeb_8.5inx11in_H60.pdf
> 
> for correcting the fan placement.*Fans also have little arrows on them to show the direction of air flow and rotation.*Change the fan position,monitor temps.If they still seem high,get hold of an old 120mm fan,try making a push-pull setup (one fan pushing air towards the radiator,the other pulling air from the radiator).It should be possible,in the pdf I linked,there are holes for screws in the radiator.If still no progress is made,your last option is to apply fresh thermal paste after cleaning off the old thermal paste with isopropyl alcohol/nail polish remover.Ideally,if you know how to replace thermal paste,this should be your first step.One thing to keep in mind-Do not smother the CPU with excess of cheap thermal paste .Get good quality thermal paste (and one with zero curing time to achieve quick results) and apply a very thin layer with your finger wrapped in a poly-bag.Just remember,again,do NOT apply too much paste..I did that with my GPU and temps rocketed until I applied a very thin layer of TIM,after many attempts.



Thanks for pointing out about the above info. i did not not that fans will have arrows to indicate air flow and rotation buddy. I will correct the fan alingment and see if the temps go down and if my PC dont freeze when I run Prime95. Thanks again.


----------

